
Gary Neville has closed his hotels and he will hand them over to the NHS - _bxg1
https://twitter.com/BenJolly9/status/1240326059695972352
======
netsharc
TL;DW: "closed" is not accurate, he's turning it to a place for healthcare
workers to stay (so maybe if they need to quarantine, away from family), and
staff will remain to run the place.

What a clever move. The alternatives would be to be empty and abandon the
buildings for a few months; or to be open, maybe have some desperate people
who needs rooms because they can't get home/many other reasons, but feel like
a scumbag for charging them.

It also relieves staff from anxiety about their jobs..

